# Trying to update but super confused



## cateye5 (Apr 6, 2011)

Here's the deal: My receiver and TV are practically antiques. I like my music to sound good, and I want a TV that's acceptable to invite friends over for the occasional movie - I don't watch much TV otherwise. My budget is limited but has some flexibility, and I'm willing to buy used. I don't want to make the living room look ugly or annoy my neighbors.

I thought that since everything is now digital I could skip the receiver and get one box to take input from an MP3 player, CDs, DVDs and Blu-Ray, and output to speakers and TV. However, I don't see anything so simple.

Also, surround sound apparently isn't needed for someone who cares more about music than movies, but everything seems to be surround. How am I supposed to arrange 5+ speakers in a small living room?

The TV sizes seem out of whack, too, since I still live with a tube... what's the smallest flat screen you would recommend to enjoy decent looking movie in a small living room? Is LED worthwhile?

Anyone have products to recommend? Or am I missing the right keywords to search? Thanks!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome!

What size is your living room and what is the distance from the couch to the TV's location?


----------



## cateye5 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks! 14 x 16 feet with TV and couch about 10 feet apart.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with listening to movies in stereo if you don't want full surround sound. Doing a 2.0 or 3.0 set up instead of a 5.1 would leave alot more money to buy better quality speakers.
If you have neighbors that can be easily annoyed, I would use full range tower speakers that can play well below the 40hz range instead of using a subwoofer that can easily rattle neighbors. Also better for music.

Using a full 5.1 or 7.1 surround sound set up has nothing to do with room size. It can be used in rooms smaller than yours.


----------



## cateye5 (Apr 6, 2011)

Phrases like "full range tower speakers" are exactly what I'm looking for, thanks.

So I'm looking at replacing my old Nak receiver with a current one that also handles MP3 and possibly internet input (Onkyo seems like the brand most recommended?), replacing my CD/DVD player with one that handles Blu-Ray, and picking up 2-3 speakers -- what brand(s) are recommended for the speakers? I'll probably need some kind of wall mounts to keep them from the cats.

Apparently the world has changed less than I thought.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

For now, I would go with 3 identical speakers for left, right, and center. If you get interested in surround sound, you can always add rear speakers later. Having a center speaker can help to anchor sound to the center of the screen.

For 3 speakers, what would be your budget?
$1500 for all 3.... or $800 for all 3..... or $400 for all 3.

What kind of budget are you wanting for a AVR (audio video receiver)?
$1500 is very good.... $800 is good..... $300 is entry level.

What kind of budget for tv?
$2500..... or $1200.... or under $900.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Adding a new TV and an AVR and Speakers need not cost a fortune. For a TV, this 55" LCD Model really has surpassed my expectations and is relatively inexpensive for the money:http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Sony+-+...HDTV/9763163.p?id=1218170031467&skuId=9763163
Check out the User Reviews of which there are many. This TV was originally 2500 Dollars when introduced.

For an AVR, something like this would work nicely:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...hannel-3-D-Ready-Home-Theater-Receiver/1.html
It is available for 50% off and is still a current model.

For Speakers, SVS's SBS-01 at 100 Dollars off is an awesome deal and you can just start off with 2 if need be:http://www.svsound.com/products-spks-sbs01.cfm

For Cables go to Monoprice or Bluejeanscable.com and save a fortune and you are good to go.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## cateye5 (Apr 6, 2011)

Budget... for the speakers I'd say $400-800. Since speakers are long-lasting I was hoping to find something on Craigslist.

I'm thinking mid-range or ~$500 on the receiver, but I can go to $800 if it will give me something that will last longer. I'm a little more hesitant to get that used.

TV definitely under $900.

Thanks.


----------



## cateye5 (Apr 6, 2011)

Jack, that AVR looks perfect and so does the price, thanks. 

Your TV link isn't working, can you tell me which model that was?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The link is for the Sony KDL-55EX500. I will try to link it again, if not just enter the Model Number into Google and Best Buy is the first hit : http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Sony+-+...HDTV/9763163.p?id=1218170031467&skuId=9763163
I tried the link and it does not work. Weird.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

I would jump on the Onkyo AVR deal that Jack lists.

For speakers, in another thread Jack recommends the PSB Image T45, but I would recommend the T55 for you if you don't use a subwoofer:
T55 review.... http://www.interconnect.no/files/dokumenter/pdf/PerfectVision_T55_System.pdf
Special Price.... https://dmc-electronics.com/Default.htm

Also, if you go with 3 front speakers, I would buy 3 of the exact same model if possible. Many brands offer a smaller horizontal center speaker that is "matched" to the left/right speakers, but very rarely do they sound the same. So I would buy 3 identical speakers.

I myself am partial to JBL speakers, but I like the more expensive Studio L series:
http://www.jbl.com/EN-US/Products/Pages/SubCategoryList.aspx?CID=speakers_cat


----------

